# Help me choose my new CCW gun... please.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OK ya all, I need some help in my research for a new CCW gun. I was looking very hard at the Kel-Tec PF-9 but there are so many problems with it that I could not trust the reliability of it. So I’m back to start. My current carry is a Glock 23. My main reason for the change is I want something more comfortable for IWB. My Glock is 1.18” thick, with my Kydex holster it goes to around 1 1/4”-1 3/8”. My body type would be that of a mesomorph, plus I am a short 5’7” (weight 189 lbs).

This is my criteria:

Thin- (my main criteria) 1” (+- a hair) or less thick- probably would limit me to single stack
9mm or larger
DA/SA (either OK)
Semiautomatic
Accessory rail

That’s it. I don’t ask a lot...do I?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The 1" part is gonna be a killer........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I love the P99c, but w/ your criteria, the P99c is about as wide as a Glock 26.

I'd say either the S&W CS9 (I don't have the size, and realize, some measurements also include the safety switch width - so U needa fine one and see what ya thing) or a Keltec 9mm (not fun to shoot).


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The Walther P99, Sig P239 are both 1.2". 

The Glock 26 is 1.18". 

The CZ 2705 is 1.25". 

And the Bersa Thunder 9 is 1.5".

I'm not sure what the Kahr's are.

This is from my prior research. I think I got these sizes off the web sites for the different gun manufacturers.

You may have to adjust your width expectations.

WM


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, my Kahr P40 is less than 1" thick, but I don't believe they make one with a rail. Same with the S&W CS series. But Smith does make the 3913 series, which are single stack & do have a rail. The 3913 with the rail might be a good choice for you. I've got a friend with the Lady Smith version and it's very concealable and a good shooter.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

James NM said:


> Well, my Kahr P40 is less than 1" thick, but I don't believe they make one with a rail. Same with the S&W CS series. But Smith does make the 3913 series, which are single stack & do have a rail. The 3913 with the rail might be a good choice for you. I've got a friend with the Lady Smith version and it's very concealable and a good shooter.


http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...bselected=tech&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=

Yours for just $924.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude, that is the super high MSRP - ain't no way U will pay that much.

The CS9 is a smaller version of that too. nice little carry gun.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

How thick is the average single stack 1911? I have a hard time finding that measurment when it comes to 1911's. The Glock 36 (.45) in is a little smaller but probably not enough to make much of a difference.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My Kimber Compact CDP II is reportedly 1.28". 

Hope that helps.

WM


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Cs9*

I really like the looks of the CS9. I haven't seen much comment about it in the S&W area.

Ship is there any reason you know why they don't seem to be more popular? I haven't got my hands on one, but on the surface it just seems like a great carry gun, in fact it is one of a handful I'm considering for carry. I'm dying for a good gun show to come into town.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't really know about the popularity. If U go to the S&W forum, U will see their popularity, I guess.

Overall, S&W semi autos aren't as popular anymore compared to the newest polymer semi-autos.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> My Kimber Compact CDP II is reportedly 1.28".
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> WM


With real thin grips you can get down around an inch.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Both my 1911's with the CTC lasergrips(diode sticks out) are max 1 5/16 thick.
in a holster with 10-15 degree cant they dissappear under my leather vest.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I also like a thin carry gun. The measurements of mine across the grip 
Kahr PM9 -.920"
S&W 3953 -1"
Both of these guns are in 9mm, double action only with a slick slide, no external safety, but do not have any rail.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been getting the 1911 bug lately so am looking that direction. I may have to compromise on some of my requirements.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Glory Be! Glory Be!

He has SEEN the LIGHT!

Halleluiah Brothers and Sisters!

Say Amen for Tony. He has seen the light of our brother Moses.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :smt109 :smt109 :smt007 :smt007 :smt180 rayer: rayer:

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, keep in mind - for every happy fan of those tiny 1911s, I see a story of woe. The small 1911s are more prone to issues. I'd personally never buy one with shorter than a 4" barrel.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd personally never buy one with shorter than a 4" barrel.


I think a Commander size would do Tony quite well. :smt023

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Glory Be! Glory Be!
> 
> He has SEEN the LIGHT!
> 
> ...


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 
Am I forgiving brothers and sisters for not coming over from the dark side sooner?

SW says the 1911 has issues. So do I so we would probably make a good pair.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think a Commander size would do Tony quite well. :smt023
> 
> WM


+ 1
the 3" 1911s can be finnicky and do NOT tolerate weak wristed shooting, they will short cycle and FTF if ya dont have a death grip on it:mrgreen:


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

I had the Ultra compact V 10 SA and it became a pain to carry. I got a FN P9 and have been carring it since and love it .No too heavy and IS the best shooting mid size auto I have shot to date including Glock and XD.
I just use the uncle Mikes in the pants side kick size #5. You will like it trust me.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

the good old 1911 .45 should fit your bill.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, keep in mind - for every happy fan of those tiny 1911s, I see a story of woe. The small 1911s are more prone to issues. I'd personally never buy one with shorter than a 4" barrel.


not my expirience - got a Kimber Ultra CDP and a Colt Officers...none of them ever jammed. My wifes loves to shoot with that Kimber. She limbwristing sometimes but the kimber spits 'em all out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> not my expirience - got a Kimber Ultra CDP and a Colt Officers...none of them ever jammed. My wifes loves to shoot with that Kimber. She limbwristing sometimes but the kimber spits 'em all out.


I was at the range Sat, and a guy had a 4" Kimber and a 3.5" Kimber, and he claimed that both never ran right yet, and both was in the Kimber shop...

Mileage varies. I think even at the 1911 forum, the consensus would be that the smaller 1911s generally have more issues.


----------

